# could i use Tivo at 21:9 ratio?



## yagulEmpr (Dec 14, 2021)

i changed resolution setting in ADB 2560x1080 for my 21:9 monitor (2560 1080)

but it goes smaller in display and there are a lot of letter boxes

and when i play 21:9 movie in netflix or disney+

also they shows letter box up and down side like i use it 16:8 devices

someone who use Tivo as 21:9 ratio correctly? please let me know how you did it


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you try enlarging the screen? It's in the video settings. You can scale over 100%.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

